# An all Hertz speaker build



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

So there. Been browsing around here for over a year. Just don't lays post much since I used to run some lower end equipment compared to some of you. Lol. But anywho. My last setup was as listed:
DC Power 270xp
XS D3400
Shuriken 40
Trystar 2/0g welding cable front to back. Knu Konceptz for the rest. 
Deck: Pioneer AVH P5200 flip out 
Front stage: Hertz HSK 163 three ways passive X-overs
Rear fill: HCX 165s
Sub: DC Soundlab 12" XL 
Front stage amp: Audison LRx 2.9
Sub amp: DC Soundlab 3.5k

Only did a 142 after more boxes the I care to remember. So I wanted a change. 

Currently all is the same minus the subs. Picked up 2 Hertz HX250s and put them on a MB Quart 1500d for now and fell in love. 
Ordered a set of Mille ML280 tweeters yesterday. Pick them up the end of next week. Also ordered another HX250  now trying to get a pair of XL mids but they are out of stock. If they can't get them I'm probably just going to get a full 2 way Mille set up. Three way setup is just a head ache to get set up right so going for something easier to set up for now. I'll get some pictures posted just wanted to get all this out of the way. Car is a 2005 Ford Taurus. Nothing special but it's what I drive and I drive a lot for work. 3-4 hours a day if not more so I love my music to sound good.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

From the old build but showing the audison









Rear fill









Alternator









Drivers door









Passenger door









Tweeter in the pillar


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Second skin









Some pics of making the sal pods. Random order


















Current box









Center console and radio










That's it for now I think......


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

And now just bought a Audison SR2 from the classified to run the tweeters active.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Doors look great. That left mid is going to suffer from some serious reflections.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

That picture was just weird from that angle. It doesn't actually face straight into the dash. But I'll be making new ones anyways since the tweeters are going to go there now.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Doors look great. That left mid is going to suffer from some serious reflections.


x2...I,m seeing the same thing also.....


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

First time doing pods. Theyre aimed straight but didn't turn out as planned. Part of the reason I'm going to two ways. If I decide to add a midrange in the future I'd put it at the bottom of the pillar this time. More space to work with.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Picked these up today


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Slowly getting to the weekend finally to start the new pillar build. Will be getting a fosgate 1500bdcp for the three hx250s by the end of next week. 

Got this today.


----------



## sweefu (Jun 26, 2011)

Great looking install mate, how does it sound?


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

What I did have sounded good. Just wasn't happy with it. Honestly everything speaker wise show so far in the pics is changing starting this weekend. New pillars. New door pods. New trunk lay out. Should be a fun headache this time.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Decided to make the pillars be able to hold a 3". I'm not using this one most likely. Planning to sell the three way hi energys. But will pick up a ML 700 in the next month or two. For now either going to make a fake cloth grill or a piece of plexi and some LEDs maybe. Not sure.*


Backside on left. Front on right.*


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Fiberglass projects take me a while. But think I'm off to a good start. So for the big update. It hasn't happened YET..... But I am pretty much positive it will within the next week or so. Original plan is off. Not planning on a Rockford. Also have to sell my audison SR2 I just got. I'm going to keep the lrx2.9. And stick with the two subs. But I'm going to get a Audison LRx 5.1k to run the subs, tweeters, and midrange when I get it.*Obviously party day tomorrow for the Super Bowl but hoping to get up early and get some work done on the pillars.*


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe it's listed somewhere in the thread but what exact 3'' are they? What's model number?


----------



## truebluefoo (Jun 1, 2011)

Sir ..how did you cut the baffles for mid & tweeter .....what type of tools/machine ?


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

The current 3" in the pics is the Hertz HL700 but I plan to purchase a Mille ML700. 
And to cut and trim the circles I used a dremel with a circle tool and for the backs used a router with a round over bit.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Got bored and headed back out to the "man cave"
Went ahead and layed down a layer of fiberglass


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Replying to evilling. For some reason i dont see his post but got a email notification about his post. 
The big curves are what im mostly worried about. Just want to have plenty of surface to work with for sanding. Plus if I had a easy fiberglass project I wouldn't believe it.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Test fit

















How they sit now









And my lady gaga goggles


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Look good in the test fit.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

No major updates. Only worked on them for about a hour. Did some sanding. Some more sanding. Some more sanding. And then after sanding got another layer of filler.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

They're turning into something. maybe two or three more layers of filler. If I'm lucky.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Just another boring pic that looks the same to you. lol. getting there. almost smooth as glass. hopefully just one more layer of filler and on to primer and wet sanding.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Took quite a bit of sanding on the edges. But finally got the drivers side completely fitted completely. Just need to finish up sanding and painting. Passenger side still needs to be sanded around the edges and has a coat of filler to go. Should have some good progress by the weekend.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

No visual updates yet. Hopefully finish the pillars up tomorrow maybe. But did buy the 5.1k today and got a couple audison fuse holders off of scooter just now to pretty up the install.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

It's a miracle


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Just have to finish getting it wired up. Had to do another coat of filler on the passenger side but should have it finished and them on by tomorrow. sorry for the crappy pic quality. Took them with my evo. Will get some good ones tomorrow in day light.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

RByers said:


> Test fit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes  You have your sanding cut out for you


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Wasn't that bad. Probably 5-6 hours of sanding altogether. I'm used to it. Don't have a steady enough hand to get things better the first time.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Went ahead and got the passenger side wrapped. Will get them installed and some good installed pics tomorrow. Here's just a pic of it and some close ups. Really happy with how the headliner material layed down.


----------



## sweefu (Jun 26, 2011)

Great job on the pillars mate, how is the depth with the speakers positioned as they are?
Cheers,
Anthony.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Can you post a daytime pic from the outside? 
Trying to see how/if it stands out to walk-byers.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_6syPsORAk]New


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Nobody likes my fiberglass skills I see. Lol. Anywho bad news and good news. Just found out yesterday I'm stuck working all day this and next Saturday and Sunday out of town. Which sucks a lot. 5.1k is on the way but might not have time to install it for a week or two. Good news. Extra money from the weekend work. Which means I might end up getting the final piece of the puzzle sooner then I thought. The Mille midrange. Pics of the amp once it shows up. Have some **** I need to get posted up for sale. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Nice build so far. I like your work can you do that for ny car as well? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Lol. I could. But I won't charge cheap. I don't mind fiberglassing or wiring or painting. I f'ing hate sanding!


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

**** quality vid from my droid but I like it a lot. Better vid later with my video camera
Testing the new 5.1k on the three ways - YouTube


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

if you change your pillars again, one thing i found real helpful was the right tools for the job. it's a bit more expensive, but so much easier when sanding... don't use bondo, and get a can of Rage Gold body filler.... WAAYYY easier


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I've seen people use that just didn't know what it was exactly. Just knew how to work with this stuff but am planning on trying new things in the future on projects to make them easier. Just didn't want to mess up on these. Lol.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Well. Nothing major. Got my audison fuse holders yesterday. Will work on finishing the trunk next month and swapping out the Knu Konceptz holders. Ordered some 0/1-4g wire reducers for the 5.1 since it only has 2g inputs and I'm going to use my 1/0. According to fed ex my DD1 will be here Friday. Also orderd The Eagles - Hell Freezes Over cd to enjoy, plus a couple live CDs of some bands I listen to. But today I noticed I hate it that I'm in to SQ now. Before it was just trying to make a lot of noise and now I notice every little vibration around my dash, doors, pillars, mirror. All real annoying with a acoustic or instrument song. Will have to work on deadening once it warms up and tightening stuff down. love the pillars with the three way. It's really amazing what it does having over 80% of your music in front of you at ear level.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

For a new router and finally got a circle jig this month. Spent today making some circles!

Old door setup, just plain and boring and plain. 









And what I did today. The inner ring is color matched to my car. Doesn't show much just didn't want to do it all black. Plus the Mille speakers have a nice silver ring along their edges the grills cover so this carries that style a little. Still got work to do. Going to see about angling them a bit more. They're better but will probably need to fiberglass pods to get them where I want them.


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

Did you meter your subs yet? I use to have a pair of HX250d's @4ohms off my 5.1k, I ran them in infinite baffle though. I'd be interested to know what kind of numbers you get, I never took the time to do it.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to do so he. It sounds just as loud as my last set up if not louder which did a 41ish sealed and 42.x outlaw. 5.1k was acting up on me. Was protecting and shutting off permanently. Sent it back last week so probably be close to a month before I get it back but I'll get some TL time some time this spring.


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

Ah yea. Make sure you keep in contact with them, maybe give them a call once every week to check the status. Depending on what exactly the problem is, they will probably just give you a new one with the stock they have left since the lrx's are discontinued. But I know if you don't bother them once in awhile, it can take up to 3 months.


----------



## thbugman (May 27, 2008)

Subscribed! Love my Hertz system...Enjoy


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Decided to get some work done today. 

Started on the amp rack/ case. 2.9 at a angle. 5.1 flat. 









Got the trunk all cleaned up at all the trim panels in finally. 

















And took out the rear hcx 6.5s . Never used them. But they looked nice. 









More work on the amp rack tomorrow.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Got the amp case fitted and in for now. Subs are out. Going to work on finishing the box this week. Going to paint the face of the box, then the rest will be carpeted along with the amp rack. Waiting to get the 5.1 back before I make the cover panel and flush mount for the amps. 

Yeah. It looks like spaghetti. That's what the cover is for. Haha


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Scott  can't wait to get them in and have matching speakers again.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I was wanting to add the mille mid to my hhr, but the dash design wouldn't allow. Your install looks great. I have the 5.1k running my ml280's, ml1600's, and 2 hi-energy 15's. It rocks and very fun to listen to. The amp has plenty of power for the subs. We are going to be putting the subs in a tuned and tweaked ported box soon. We are thinking a 145 should be achievable relatively easily. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Shouldn't be that hard. Haven't metered yet but I know I'm close to a 42-43 with the two 10s. Plus HHRs don't fight you as much to get loud as a trunk. Lol. My girlfriend used to have a HHR. Don't you have space on the pillars or dash corners if you wanted?


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

The space is there, but the instrument hump would have too much reflection. The driver side mid would be directly behind it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

We are hoping for the 45 at the headrest. I think it's there now in just a cheap prefab box and metered on the dash sealed up. These subs are very impressive. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes they are. Hate I admit this. Since my 5.1 is in for repair. I'm using a piece of crap power acoustik amp that is barely 400rms and they are still loud enough to move my headliner and visors. They are just incredibly efficient. If I get a bigger vehicle this year I would love to try two of the Mille 15s.


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

We discussed the mille 15's but just couldn't justify the extra money. Considerably more money. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

RByers said:


>


:lurk: good show.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks. Only other pic I took. Fine glasses the kerfs, working on painting, sanding and putting the top on tomorrow.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## bigscarymonster (Mar 29, 2012)

I love that you decided to do it in Hertz colors and not just a boring trunk liner grey.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Sucks. The grey is just primer. Lol. I do like the look of it but it will be gloss black when I'm done.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Screw painters tape. Just got some touch up on the edges now. Will be using a 3/4" edge trim so the bare mdf edges won't show.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

In the words of Wayne Cambell "Excellent".... but now I want to move my mid and tweet both to the pillar.... it just looks so nice with the factory grills like that.....

Question tho, do you know if the Hi energy and Mille tweets/mids are interchangeable for mounting. I'm thinking of doin that now but dont want to have to reglass it later if I change out what I have for Milles


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks. As far as the swap from hsk to Mille. The midrange is a perfect swap. The 6.5 is very close but I had to sand just a little for the Mille midbass. The tweeter how ever. The ml280 is a monster. I don't think it would fit in a ht 28 or 25 hole. But depending how you make them it could be a easy switch.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Also in good news. I got my 5.1k back from audison today. Hopefully get it up and running again and maybe start the amp rack cover this weekend.


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

The ml280's are alot bigger than the others. They also sound amazing off the 50 watts of the 5.1k. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

They'll rape your ears running with a mid bass on 50 watts. Lol. Running them on my sr2 currently and they get loud very easily. Couldn't imagine giving them the 100-150 they can take.

Also just testing the box before I wrap the top and sides but here's a quick look at what it's going to look like.


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

Lol.. I agree for sure. Very efficient tweeters. Also a very conservatively rated amp also. I would love to know what it actually puts out. I seen a review where they put a 200 amp fuse in, and it was still making power. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Have got some things done, some things on hold, the usual. Lol. 

Also have a pioneer 80prs on the way. Should be here Monday. 

Speaker box pretty much done









Some stuff in the mail this week









Got these, waiting on the 2channel pair now. Replacing the monster/Knu rcas I have now









Audison vcra









And I'm working on a new center console. 
Will hold a 
SMD VuDin
Toggle switches for volt meter and amp case fans
Stinger volt meter
Audison vcra
























Still got some work to go on this


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Finally got somewhere. Was almost completely done sanding Saturday afternoon and during the process the sides that worried me gave way and it started to snap on halmow here the vudin slides in along the edges in my hands. So. 4 layers of fiberglass on the small areas later and another 3 hours of sanding I got it back to where it was Saturday on Sunday. Just got done in the workshop now and got it almost all trimmed up. I'm planning on using some decoration "string" I guess, not sure exactly. Almost like a yarn material my brother used on his door panels to go around the edge of the toggle switch plexi to give it a clean edge. Got it pretty much wired up on the console itself, just need to run wires in the car. Should have it in this week probably. Waiting on the new head unit to get here to pull the dash apart. Took a few to decide on this material. It's the headliner type material I wrapped my pillars in. I actually like how it looks a lot. Brings the pillars together very nicely. On to the pics


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

Got this today


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)

I've got some updating to do in here. Lot of changes, big and small. But finally played on the TL shortly. Current box on the 5.1 pulled a 138-140 sealed on the dash from 35-50hz. Love the sound of these subs. I'll get some pics and updates this week.


----------



## RByers (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## xdrixn (Aug 24, 2011)

I really want to do my lows in the door like you have done yours. I have router and jig but limited experience with said tools. Anyway, is that door bracket 3 pieces? It looks great!


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

noob question.... with your hertz mids what kind of connectors are you using for your +/- terminals. i am using the 3m female connectors like these (3M Scotchlok Female Disconnect Nylon Insulated Connector 100/box MNU18-187DFIX | eBay) and I am having issues with them coming off the terminals....


----------

